# ‘Hopeless and scared’: Uber and Lyft drivers face financial ruin after coronavirus



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-lyft-drivers-financial-ruin-coronavirus-172639654.html
As the new coronavirus locks down cities across the world, Uber (UBER) and Lyft (LYFT) drivers face the possibility of financial ruin as more people remain in their homes to rein in the illness.

According to an Edison Trends study released Wednesday, Uber and Lyft rider spending in the two weeks prior to March 15 collapsed by more than 20% in California, and a whopping 40% in Washington State, two of the early hotspots in the U.S. coronavirus outbreak. In the week prior to March 15, Uber ridership in Manhattan alone fell by more than 24%. And those numbers are unlikely to recover anytime soon.

"It is a financial crisis for a lot of people," says New York-based Uber driver Isjad C., who along with other drivers, didn't want his full name used out of fear of repercussions from Uber or Lyft.

Six Uber and Lyft drivers Yahoo Finance spoke with in New York and California said they've seen a steep drop-off in the number of passengers looking for rides. With earnings so low, they barely cover fuel costs.

"A lot of Uber drivers I meet, they are pretty much, you know, hopeless and scared that they are going to run out of business really soon," Isjad C. said.

William J., a driver out of the Los Angeles area, said he's seen fewer riders, as well. The decrease has been so dramatic that he was unsure how long he could continue to as an Uber driver. The sharp increase in people working from home is easy to see on the roads, he explained. The heavy traffic volume on the highways around L.A., he said, has cut what is normally a two-hour ride to just 40 minutes.

With fewer users seeking rides, some drivers are moving to Uber Eats, or other delivery services to make up for the lost pay, according to at least one driver who spoke to Yahoo Finance. But two drivers said that the pay can't compare to a standard Uber drive.

According to JPMorgan (JPM) analyst Ronald Josey, Uber said on a recent conference call that it has seen a 10-fold increase in restaurants signing up for Uber Eats since last Thursday.

Outside of the slowdown in ridership, drivers also have to contend with their personal safety, as they continue to ferry passengers who might have the virus themselves. At least one driver told Yahoo Finance he's concerned he'll catch the virus from the passengers he picks up while on the road, but can't afford to turn down rides.

Further impacting drivers is the fact that both Uber and Lyft, on March 17, announced they have suspended their carpooling options in both the U.S. and Canada for the foreseeable future.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's really a shame what the state and federal governments have done to this great country, ruining the lives of everyone and destroying our economy.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Despite the sudden, near total elimination of the tourism, travel, resturant, and entertainment industries, independent contractors are blessed.
Still are runs out there.
Still money to be made.
MANY workers have it WORSE than us.
MANY other people with CAREERS will soon be laid off.

It is NOT just us that are struggling right now, or soon to be.

In this game you have to adapt quickly. Obvoius now, you can't drive for one app, or only have one option.

Wait to see when unemployment hits 20%. Independent contractor on-demand work will really SHINE, when companies are laying off, not hiring. Most I/C positions take all applicants. U/L are not the only options.

Wondering how many of you went through the last resession... 🤔


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Despite the sudden, near total elimination of the tourism, travel, resturant, and entertainment industries, independent contractors are blessed.
> Still are runs out there.
> Still money to be made.
> MANY workers have it WORSE than us.
> ...


Actually gig work will not shine it will become much worse. Be ready for 1 ping per hour if unemployment even hits 6%.

If unemployment hits 20% be ready for maybe 2 pings per day if that. Not only will rideshare number of ants increase exponentially but paying pax will decrease too exponentially.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually gig work will not shine it will become much worse. Be ready for 1 ping per hour if unemployment even hits 6%.


1 ping per hour is better than 0 pings per hour.
How resilient do you think your competition (the other drivers) is going to be? New drivers lack experience. The majority of drivers lack skill. It doesn't take much to outperform them. Driving solely for uber X may not cut it anymore.

Even if you are looking for a way out, as always, you can still do this while looking for a job.

YMMV, some markets really do suck more than others....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> 1 ping per hour is better than 0 pings per hour.
> How resilient do you think your competition (the other drivers) is going to be? New drivers lack experience. The majority of drivers lack skill. It doesn't take much to outperform them. Driving solely for uber X may not cut it anymore.
> 
> Even if you are looking for a way out, as always, you can still do this while looking for a job.
> ...


I'm gonna be frank driving rideshare isn't a skill. Having a real job is better than 1 or 0 pings per hour during a recession.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If unemployment hits 20% be ready for maybe 2 pings per day if that. Not only will rideshare number of ants increase exponentially but paying pax will decrease too


Most on-demand stuff fades away. If you limit yourself to only uber x, you already lost. Have to be driving for more than one company, and always have eyes peeled for a better opportunity.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Most on-demand stuff fades away. If you limit yourself to only uber x, you already lost. Have to be driving for more than one company, and always have eyes peeled for a better opportunity.


If you limit yourself to rideshare PERIOD you lost. A rideshare driver has the same skill set as a papajohns delivery driver, no more no less.

Being on a higher tier than X doesnt change this. In a recession there will be plenty of people with nice cars that qualify for select, XL, Comfort and every tier to swamp them all.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm gonna be frank driving rideshare isn't a skill. Having a real job is better than 1 or 0 pings per hour during a recession.


You are twisting my words around.
I said most rideshare drivers aren't skilled myself.

No kidding...if you are able to get a job in a recession in the first place... that's my whole point, you can limp on I/C until then.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If you limit yourself to rideshare PERIOD you lost. A rideshare driver has the same skill set as a papajohns delivery driver, no more no less.
> 
> Being on a higher tier than X doesnt change this. In a recession there will be plenty of people with nice cars that qualify for select, XL, Comfort and every tier to swamp them all.


You're preaching to the choir. Trust me, I can handle myself.

For the last 15 years now, I have been selfemployeed or I/C. I am also a mechanic. I do have several options. None of which depend on being someone else's employee. And that by choice.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You are twisting my words around.
> I said most rideshare drivers aren't skilled myself.
> 
> No kidding...if you are able to get a job in a recession in the first place... that's my whole point, you can limp on I/C until then.
> ...


That's my entire point you are a mechanic. In a recession rather if jobs are hiring or not you can fix cars. You have a fall back skill.

I'm not trying to go after you personally but a lot of drivers are really dumb enough to believe only 4% of the population know how to make money doing rideshare. :rollseyes:

Where in truth most people just move on to something better. When that something better is gone or they need some extra that Uber app is getting cranked right back up.

As far as myself my industry gets substantially more busy during a recession. We hire 100 in hope 5 make it out of training, 2 makes the year, 1 goes >3 years.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Be ready for 1 ping per hour if unemployment even hits 6%.......


Unemployment here in my city in Kanaduh is around 15% and we are getting one ping per hour at present. My daily trip count used to be twice as much.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Unemployment here in my city in Kanaduh is around 15% and we are getting one ping per hour at present. My daily trip count used to be twice as much.


Sorry to hear that man hopefully this let's up and we have a quick bounce back.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah it sucks. Pretty soon I am going to park the car and stop driving for a month at least. I just do not want to sit in the house for a month 

While I do this full time, I have other income streams, so I am not screwed. But I feel the pain of my RS brothers and sisters.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Uber/Lyft should give long term drivers some financial assistance. Like uber did awhile back with bonuses , some got $500


----------



## uber_trooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Lyle said:


> Uber/Lyft should give long term drivers some financial assistance. Like uber did awhile back with bonuses , some got $500


Agreed. Dara is sitting on $200-300 million. Why does anybody need that much money? And while I'm not suggesting he break open his piggy bank to bail out the drivers who built this company btw, he could at the very least decrease the percentage Uber takes from each ride, bring back surge multipliers and offer quest Incentives that aren't insulting. Sure there aren't a lot of rides now, but he could have done that before things got worse, and he can do it once the pandemic is over and people start to go back to work.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's really a shame what the state and federal governments have done to this great country, ruining the lives of everyone and destroying our economy.


How has the state and federal government ruined the everyone's lives and destroyed our economy?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-lyft-drivers-financial-ruin-coronavirus-172639654.html
> As the new coronavirus locks down cities across the world, Uber (UBER) and Lyft (LYFT) drivers face the possibility of financial ruin as more people remain in their homes to rein in the illness.
> 
> According to an Edison Trends study released Wednesday, Uber and Lyft rider spending in the two weeks prior to March 15 collapsed by more than 20% in California, and a whopping 40% in Washington State, two of the early hotspots in the U.S. coronavirus outbreak. In the week prior to March 15, Uber ridership in Manhattan alone fell by more than 24%. And those numbers are unlikely to recover anytime soon.
> ...


UBER HAS THE UNIQUE ABILITY TO ADAPT & OERCOME THESE EXTREME CIRCUMSTANCES .

FOOD DELIVERIES !

HOUSEHOLD SUPPLY DELIVERIES.

PHARMACY DELIVERIES.

UBER HAS THE INFRASTRUCTURE TO FILL THSES NEEDS ALMOST IMMEDIATELY.

STEP UP DARA !

I DELIVER PIZZA.
WE HAVE NOT SLOWED DOWN ONE BIT.

NO ONE CAN EAT PIZZA EVERY DAY.

UBER NEEDS TO GET IN THERE.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry. I don't get my news from Yahoo.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

love our politicians, shut down the economy, when India and Japan have much more pop density and have had no epidemic, no lockdowns less than 50 deaths in Japan.

They'll probably start a war with Iran on top of all this.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah it sucks. Pretty soon I am going to park the car and stop driving for a month at least. I just do not want to sit in the house for a month
> 
> While I do this full time, I have other income streams, so I am not screwed. But I feel the pain of my RS brothers and sisters.


Yea rideshare is a godsend for people with multiple incomes but somewhat of a curse for people that depend on it solely.

For example I see a few 20 something year olds on here that believe that they will do rideshare forever and all that is needed is a union.

This sort of thinking will stunt their growth in the work force similar to the McDonald's manager that makes $12/hour.

They feel like they cant take a pay cut to start over with something that will teach them skills and leads to higher pay yet $12/hour is poverty pay.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> FOOD DELIVERIES !
> HOUSEHOLD SUPPLY DELIVERIES.
> PHARMACY DELIVERIES.
> I DELIVER PIZZA.
> ...


EXACTLY. This is what I was saying. As we speak, other options are disappearing right now.

"Shelter in place" orders are INCREASING
Jobs are are WFH for existing employees right now.
Somehow despite this, you find better "real job"? GRAB it while you can.
My point was everyone is struggling right now.
Adapt, or get left behind!

Or become a victim, stay at home and pray&#128591; for helicopter money! &#128641;&#128184; &#129315;



tohunt4me said:


> UBER HAS THE UNIQUE ABILITY TO ADAPT & OERCOME THESE EXTREME CIRCUMSTANCES .
> 
> UBER HAS THE INFRASTRUCTURE TO FILL THSES NEEDS ALMOST IMMEDIATELY.
> STEP UP DARA !
> UBER NEEDS TO GET IN THERE.


This is another subject! Uber is in deep shit!

They weren't turning a profit in the good times....
How long will Uber SURVIVE, now?

Reality check ahead for Uber!!!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Many here have been through really tough times this might be the test of a lifetime and it may be "game over" for many of us for now. But we are tough, we need to keep hope alive and not give into fear. We should do what we can to give our neighbors hope and look for opportunities to deliver anything, or any one, but be wise. In so doing we preserve life and hope. Above all, don't give up yall, and keep looking up!


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> MANY workers have it WORSE than us.
> MANY other people with CAREERS will soon be laid off.


Many workers can claim unemployment benefits. Gig workers cannot.
Many people will get their job back when this is over. Gig workers? Maybe, maybe not. People will be way behind in bills so they'll turn to uber & lyft. The market will be so flooded with drivers that we'll all get crumbs. Newbies will be happy with any extra $ they make to catch up on bills.

It's going to get much much worse for us all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> Many workers can claim unemployment benefits. Gig workers cannot.
> Many people will get their job back when this is over. Gig workers? Maybe, maybe not. People will be way behind in bills so they'll turn to uber & lyft. The market will be so flooded with drivers that we'll all get crumbs. Newbies will be happy with any extra $ they make to catch up on bills.
> 
> It's going to get much much worse for us all.


You post your evidence that it's illegal for "gig workers" to file for unemployment benefits and I will follow up with specific evidence that it is not only legal for "gig workers" to file but that they always win.

I'll wait.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Shoulda made better choices, eh?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sadly, this is the nature of the beast. _Anyone _who puts all their eggs in the rideshare basket is one spot of bad luck away from ruin. Typically, we see this one by one in the form of an unjust deactivation or bad accident out on the road or something. This situation has basically simulated a _mass _deactivation and the people who had no other choice or thought it wouldn't happen to them are in a bad spot.

I'm not trying to belittle these people. I feel for them. Without these full timers, Uber and Lyft service just wouldn't work. At the very least, they'd have to pay _a lot_ better to incentive part timers to go out in times when no one wants to but _has _to work. Maybe this will be a wake up call to many. Maybe not. We'll see what happens on the other side including to U&L.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

"Further impacting drivers is the fact that both Uber and Lyft, on March 17, announced they have suspended their carpooling options in both the U.S. and Canada for the foreseeable future."

drivers are estatic pool was suspended lol, only idiots & the 96% who fail accepted pool lmao



Lyle said:


> Uber/Lyft should give long term drivers some financial assistance. Like uber did awhile back with bonuses , some got $500


Yeah for like 25,000 rides LMAO it wasn't a "bonus" they stole a minimum $5 per ride by paying illegal wages & offered .10-50 per ride as a "bonus" 5 years later for the 3500 rides I got $100 4+ years they "rewarded" me with 1 tire lmao

They owe every driver short or long term a minimum $5 per ride for every ride they've ever given to just come close to making it right

Amazon Walmart & your local grocery store is hiring haha


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

If you are an airport rat then you are going to have a bad day. No, make that a bad month.
If you are flexible minded, you go where the work is. Restaurants are scrambling to sign up as Doordash, Grub Hub, Bitesquad vendors in a desperate bid to stay alive. Amazon needs drivers like crazy. The business isn't going away, it's just shifting to a different sector.
People aren't going out, so they are ordering food and supplies to come to them.
And that's where you come in. But don't worry, the Uber grind will be right there waiting for you when this all blows over. Until then
https://www.dallasnews.com/business...-struggles-to-meet-demand/?utm_source=pushly/


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You post your evidence that it's illegal for "gig workers" to file for unemployment benefits and I will follow up with specific evidence that it is not only legal for "gig workers" to file but that they always win.
> 
> I'll wait.


I never said it was illegal. They simply don't qualify if it's their only source of income. Your employer pays into the employment insurance pool. Gig workers, as independent contractors, do not. By all means though apply for unemployment and let us know how that goes. I would love to be wrong on this one.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> I never said it was illegal. They simply don't qualify if it's their only source of income. Your employer pays into the employment insurance pool. Gig workers, as independent contractors, do not. By all means though apply for unemployment and let us know how that goes. I would love to be wrong on this one.


All Uber Lyft drivers should file so thousands of claims are on public record, worse case scenario you are denied best case it raises flags and gets a dialogue going so gig workers get a bailed out like everyone else

or so much bad pub Uber Lyft are forced into paying something seeing as the CEO & cfo draw 50+ million dollar salaries & the 2 cofounders just cashed out 3+ billion in stocks and purchased 100+ million homes

It takes 5 minutes to apply and it's without a doubt Uber Lyft treats us like employees by threatening & punishing us for cancelling & hiding details of our contracts so we can't do due diligence on them per our independent contractor rights

Delta airlines ceo just gave up his salary for 6 months so anything's possible even in the evil world of Uber lyft


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually gig work will not shine it will become much worse. Be ready for 1 ping per hour if unemployment even hits 6%.


It is already 2-3 hours per ping here. Thank dog RS is the icing on my financial plan, not the foundation.



uberdriverfornow said:


> You post your evidence that it's illegal for "gig workers" to file for unemployment benefits and I will follow up with specific evidence that it is not only legal for "gig workers" to file but that they always win.
> 
> I'll wait.


It`s not illegal, but unemployment is an insured benefit. If you weren't paying in to the insurance you can't claim the benefit. 
Now if as a legitimate independent contractor you paid yourself a salary and paid you social security, federal and state taxes and unemployment "insurance " then you can claim benefits.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Atavar said:


> It is already 2-3 hours per ping here. Thank dog RS is the icing on my financial plan, not the foundation.
> 
> 
> It`s not illegal, but unemployment is an insured benefit. If you weren't paying in to the insurance you can't claim the benefit.
> Now if as a legitimate independent contractor you paid yourself a salary and paid you social security, federal and state taxes and unemployment "insurance " then you can claim benefits.


Most people don't understand unemployment, SSI, disability is insurance you're paying into. I learned this in my accounting courses in college.

People usually don't realize this until their 60's when they apply for SSI and is astonished they only get $700 or less per month.

Old Uncle Sam looks them dead in the eye and bluntly says "you didnt pay much into the system be grateful we give you anything."

Btw don't argue with uberdriverfornow after a few conversations and exchanges with him I know he doesn't understand the underlying machinations of the world and how things work. The conversation will be unproductive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> It`s not illegal, but unemployment is an insured benefit. If you weren't paying in to the insurance you can't claim the benefit


It doesn't work like that. But then again you are being paid by Lyft and Uber to lie.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Still are runs out there.
> Still money to be made.
> MANY workers have it WORSE than us.


Not in my market. Turned on uberx and ubereats out of curiosity yesterday. Got 3 ubereats sent to me all 20-30 plus minutes away, then not one single offer for over 6 hours. Friday evening.

Employees are better off. If they have no work they can apply and get unemployment.



flattenmycurve said:


> All Uber Lyft drivers should file so thousands of claims are on public record, worse case scenario you are denied best case it raises flags and gets a dialogue going so gig workers get a bailed out like everyone else
> 
> or so much bad pub Uber Lyft are forced into paying something seeing as the CEO & cfo draw 50+ million dollar salaries & the 2 cofounders just cashed out 3+ billion in stocks and purchased 100+ million homes
> 
> ...


I agree. Flood the system and maybe someone will notice.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Employees are better off. If they have no work they can apply and get unemployment.


What I said was:


doyousensehumor said:


> MANY workers have it WORSE than us.
> MANY other people with CAREERS will soon be laid off.
> 
> It is NOT just us that are struggling right now, or soon to be.


I am not sure what is so confusing about that. You guys are taking my post out of context.

All I wanted to say was there are some people more unfortunate because of this disaster, than I/C's.

Now I am having to explain that I/C is better than NO job?

Yes your market may vary. Here, unemployment benifits max out at $240 per week, 4 weeks max. Wait at the DES, (probably will be quick; no one else is looking for benefits right now. &#128521, make appointment. You have to "engage in a systematic and sustained effort to obtain work during at least four days of the week and make at least one job contact on four different days of the week." and then document that in detail.

No thanks.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It doesn't work like that. But then again you are being paid by Lyft and Uber to lie.


It works just like that. You have to have been employed and paid unemployment insurance to get the benefits


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

https://www.aarp.org/work/job-hunting/info-2015/unemployment-benefits-eligibility.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> It works just like that. You have to have been employed and paid unemployment insurance to get the benefits





Atavar said:


> https://www.aarp.org/work/job-hunting/info-2015/unemployment-benefits-eligibility.html


As taken directly from the link you just posted...



> *Your employer may have classified you as a contractor, which would generally make you ineligible for the benefit. But that doesn't mean they were correct to label you a contractor, Ballman says. "If you think you are misclassified, go ahead and apply and let your unemployment agency know why you think you're really an employee."
> 
> Fill out Form SS-8 (Determination of Worker Status for Purposes of Federal Employment Taxes and Income Tax Withholding) with the IRS to request a "worker status" determination and to establish if the services you provided to the firm were those of an employee or an independent contractor. "If they determine you were really an employee, you may be able to recover your former employer's share of employment taxes," Ballman advises.*


https://uberpeople.net/threads/unemployment-benefits-for-drivers.386807/post-6027162
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily...650-million-employment-tax-bill-in-new-jersey
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...rivers-affected-by-the-cv19-slow-down.386983/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ted-by-the-cv19-slow-down.386983/post-6009184
https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...g-edd-unemployment-benefits-from-uber.259817/
thanks for playing

tell your employer Uber that they are paying you way too much to shill for them here


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Full time drivers should be in line, right now, at Wal-Mart or Amazon or something else looking for work. All of these places need people now. If you don't diversify your income and go where the money is, your going to be homeless, on the street, or just plain hurting. 

And then let this be a lesson to being a full time GIG Employee (Contractor). It's better to have a full time job and then do this gig crap on the side. So many posts on here about this. Lock down that actual job, doing whatever, for the benefits! Then work a gig job on the side for extra/more income.

At the least, if you insist on gig work, sign up for as many of these gig companies as you can. So you can work whatever is popping. Delivery for example right now......


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As taken directly from the link you just posted...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/unemployment-benefits-for-drivers.386807/post-6027162
> https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily...650-million-employment-tax-bill-in-new-jersey
> ...


L
Let me know how it goes when you actually try to collect. So far as I know ul considers drivers contractors and does not pay unemployment insurance.

Don't forget that you are only eligible for unemployment benefits if you have been involuntarily terminated. 
If Lyft has not terminated you without cause or if they have terminated you with cause your unemployment claim will be denied. 
just because there is no demand for the service you provide is not grounds for an unemployment claim.
You are an independent contractor to Lyft. Not an employee. 
read the fine print. 
Again, please let me know how your claim works out. Post proof of your approved claim. 
I really hope I am wrong in this and you are able to get benefits.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> L
> Let me know how it goes when you actually try to collect. So far as I know ul considers drivers contractors and does not pay unemployment insurance.
> 
> Don't forget that you are only eligible for unemployment benefits if you have been involuntarily terminated.
> ...


people have been collecting unemployment from uber for years now

https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...g-edd-unemployment-benefits-from-uber.259817/
this is just one instance we've seen among many others


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most people don't understand unemployment, SSI, disability is insurance you're paying into. I learned this in my accounting courses in college.
> 
> People usually don't realize this until their 60's when they apply for SSI and is astonished they only get $700 or less per month.
> 
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head. Drivers want to claim they are IC's. The fact is, they have not done the Government paperwork to be IC"s. When you set up a real company and become a real contractor you start paying into these programs in advance(estimated)quarterly. If you want to qualify for unemployment,workman's comp or other programs you should set up and LLC and be an employee of your own company. Every week or month you would write yourself a check with these deductions.......Your second great point. This uberdriverfornow is the most clueless person on this board right now. I don't know how he passed the driver test to get his license.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You have hit the nail on the head. Drivers want to claim they are IC's. The fact is, they have not done the Government paperwork to be IC"s. When you set up a real company and become a real contractor you start paying into these programs in advance(estimated)quarterly. If you want to qualify for unemployment,workman's comp or other programs you should set up and LLC and be an employee of your own company. Every week or month you would write yourself a check with these deductions.......Your second great point. This uberdriverfornow is the most clueless person on this board right now. I don't know how he passed the driver test to get his license.


You don't pay into unemployment, smart guy, the employer does.

Who's the clueless one now ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't pay into unemployment, smart guy, the employer does.
> 
> Who's the clueless one now ?


You both do


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't pay into unemployment, smart guy, the employer does.
> 
> Who's the clueless one now ?


Learn to read.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Learn to read.





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You both do












Perhaps you people should care more about wanting to help drivers by giving them the tools necessary to better themselves rather than just trying to make me look bad because I'm fighting to help drivers not be afraid of this virus that should not be making people scared for their lives.

I care about helping drivers. All you care about is spewing the same scare tactics the Freemasons are pushing on people for their "order out of chaos" agenda that is constantly being pushed on tv that they are forced to watch by being forced to stay home.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> View attachment 436254


The amount your employer pays into unemployment insurance is based off how much they pay you. This also determines how much money you get from unemployment if you file.

Unemployment one of the benefits baked into an individuals salary during the hiring process.

An independent contractor such as a JaniKing set up incurs higher compensation because this and many other benefits of employment is cost saved to the client.

This is the reason a company will pay a contracted janitor ~$30/hour, but only pay their employed janitors $15/hour.

As new employee at most companies all of this is shown to you in a "benefit package" because the employer without question considers this part of your compensation and deducted it from your salary.

In most unions the ^^^this^^^ is what is argued over in contract negotiations. Benefits incur hefty cost.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The amount your employer pays into unemployment insurance is based off how much they pay you. This also determines how much money you get from unemployment if you file.
> 
> Unemployment one of the benefits baked into an individuals salary during the hiring process.
> 
> ...


You literally just said that both the employer AND the employee pay into the unemployment fund.

I factually proved that to be false. Employees pay $0 dollars towards unemployment insurance.

Why not just say you were mistaken ? Would that kill you ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you literally just said that both the employer AND the employee pay into the unemployment fund.
> 
> I factually proved that to be false.
> 
> Why not just say you were mistaken ? Would that kill you ?


But you both do pay. The employee makes less than the IC due to the saving of incurred cost.

In layman's terms employees take a pay cut for benefits. The employer still shoulders more cost of the benefits as it gets closer to minimum wage. So they cannot totally avoid the cost either.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But you both do pay. The employee makes less than the IC due to the saving of incurred cost.
> 
> In layman's terms employees take a pay cut for benefits. The employer still shoulders more cost of the benefits as it gets closer to minimum wage. So they cannot totally avoid the cost either.


lol ?


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m in Ca and I filed last week. Ab5 law was passed making us employees. U/L are not complying. I will let everyone know if I get unemployment. We have a stay home order. I’m not going to risk my life or my family by working. Or trying to get a job at a grocery store or amazon etc. Stay home order means stay home. I have always had at least 3-6 months of emergency money put away before this pandemic. If people don’t stay home then the spread will never stop. I’m hoping they will find a cure quickly. China has 0 cases now. And are probably going to go on with life. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't pay into unemployment, smart guy, the employer does.
> 
> Who's the clueless one now ?


But you are not an employee and Uber is not an employer. They don't pay into the unemployment insurance fund for you because you are an independent contractor. If neither you nor Uber pay in to the fund then why do you feel entitled to draw from the fund?



uberdriverfornow said:


> You literally just said that both the employer AND the employee pay into the unemployment fund.
> 
> I factually proved that to be false. Employees pay $0 dollars towards unemployment insurance.
> 
> Why not just say you were mistaken ? Would that kill you ?


Untrue, the employer pays in to the unemployment insurance fund on behalf of the employee with the employees money. If you look at your day job pay stub you will see a deduction for unemployment insurance. The employee pays for it even though the employer does the paying.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

While reading off a list of benefits contained in the 2.2 trillion-dollar coronavirus rescue package, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for unemployment, to compensate for reduced incomes, for 16 weeks.. in addition to the $1,200 stimulus check.

As things stand now, laid off employees will be eligible for what amounts to $24 per hour in unemployment benefits. That is something Senator Bernie Sanders added to the bill.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The pessimist in me suspects that will be based on 2018 earnings after deductions. Meaning if you didn't make a profit you get squat. Let's hope I'm wrong.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UPDATE: That's what Senator Lindsey Graham was so angry about. He said with state benefits, the laid-off/terminated workers in his home state of South Carolina would earn the equivalent of $24 hours @ hour...tax free. Most service workers would beg to be laid-off for a few months, if they haven't been yet.

There was an amendment "Sasse Amendment" put forth to limit unemployment benefit payments to be no more than the worker's job wage, but it failed. Too complicated for State/Federal to figure out how much each employee would get.

So, the full $2.2 Trillion dollar bill Covid-19 Consumer/Employer Stimulus package was passed by the Senate by a vote of 90 to 0.

Next, it's on to the U.S. House, where Nancy Pelosi will either Bless the bill, or screw around with it some more, then return it to the Senate for yet another vote.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> But you are not an employee and Uber is not an employer. They don't pay into the unemployment insurance fund for you because you are an independent contractor. If neither you nor Uber pay in to the fund then why do you feel entitled to draw from the fund?
> 
> 
> Untrue, the employer pays in to the unemployment insurance fund on behalf of the employee with the employees money. If you look at your day job pay stub you will see a deduction for unemployment insurance. The employee pays for it even though the employer does the paying.


lol it's simply based on what the employee has made

employees don't pay for unemployment as I already shown









or perhaps you really do think the EDD department is lying ?


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> 1 ping per hour is better than 0 pings per hour.
> How resilient do you think your competition (the other drivers) is going to be? New drivers lack experience. The majority of drivers lack skill. It doesn't take much to outperform them. Driving solely for uber X may not cut it anymore.
> 
> Even if you are looking for a way out, as always, you can still do this while looking for a job.
> ...


Still having one ping per hour?!
The stimolus bill guarantees 100% of what you wePin copied text snippets to stop them expiring after 1 hour


doyousensehumor said:


> 1 ping per hour is better than 0 pings per hour.
> How resilient do you think your competition (the other drivers) is going to be? New drivers lack experience. The majority of drivers lack skill. It doesn't take much to outperform them. Driving solely for uber X may not cut it anymore.
> 
> Even if you are looking for a way out, as always, you can still do this while looking for a job.
> ...


Still having 1 ping per hour?! 
The Stimulus bill guarantees unemployment at 100% of whay you were earning when the virus stopped your job, for 4 months and also tbat your company hire you back. Also if your company hires you back and you stay for at least 4 months then that company doesnt have to pay back its loan. Lots of incentive there. We, ICs are just ****ed in that respect. 
We can keep driving, yes and for 80 to 90% less all while increasing the already high risk this job entails.

WE ARE NOT VERY FORTUNATE IN THIS GIG AT ALL. THERE ARE MANY OTHER GIGS THAT WILL HAVE IT JUST AS BAD BUT THE STIMULUS WILL HELP THEM WHILE WE GET A PAT ON THE BACK AND A SHIT SANDWICH!

I know some folks have no choice, and i respect that. The working man can be a thankless thing. Ironically it is the working man that instills an ideal that we as americans are so proud of and yet so little respect is given from our employers.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe for fulltimers now is the time to be thrown off the platforms permanently. Drive like a mad man, run red lights, maybe some light unwanted touching. Demand 1 stars and complaints in the app. Then apply for unemployment and collect your $22 per hour once you get the permanent deactivation messages.

Actually given its prob very hard to get a single ping, pay your next rider $5 to make a false service animal denial complaint, respond to Uber saying you have allergies and didn't want to have dog in car, bingo immediate term.


----------

